# irish guy seeks to build router table



## irishguy1888 (Apr 26, 2014)

I built a router table a few years ago when building a cedarstrip boat but TBH, even thou it done what I needed it for when routering my cedarstrips, it ain't that great a table. Im now looking to upgrade it so it can be just as good as a bought table. Im in the process of building a few beehives and using this table is a nightmare. 

All I have now is a 4x2ft ply table with tge router turned upside down. I screwed a straight edge onto the table to work to and have this made up bit of timber(don't know what it's called) that pushes against the timber to keep it inplace. 

What I want to do is put a straight edge in that can be moved across the table so im not having to keep screwing and unscrewing the straight edge out with the drill. Same goes for the part that keeps the timber in place. I'll also want to be able to lift the router out of the table rather thanhaving to get under and screw the router out each time I've to change the router bit or to change the debth.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

First - welcome to the best woodworking forum on the net -

To answer your question - look at the forum thread we are in at the moment and read the post titled "router lift". I bought a table and lift a few years ago which I'm happy I own... but had I seen this "router lift" post, I would have built my own. Al Thayer really built an excellent table and lift - just as accurate as expensive set up. His lift is a simple build with excellent result.


----------

